# Look at those pregnant bellies? Guesses on how many they'll kid with? :)



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

These three does are due April 2nd, 3rd, & 5th. Also have a Nupine due the 6th. (not pictured) 
Any guesses as to how many kids they will have?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twins!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Twins on both of them except for the one on the very far right... single buck for her.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I yea got a few here too lol
I worried on my nigiean I hope that's more than one big boer in there


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I am guessing two 8-9 pound twins on all of them except for the one far right. she'll have twins but they'll be smaller twins


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Ownedbythegoats...if she is going to have one, I would really like a doeling!!! 

I will let you all know what I get. Two of them are getting a squirt of milk in each side, but I don't think that they will kid for several more days....hopefully they don't go over their due date though!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

The one on the right in guessing triplets she's carrying a lot like mine did 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

joyfulmeadows said:


> Ownedbythegoats...if she is going to have one, I would really like a doeling!!!
> 
> I will let you all know what I get. Two of them are getting a squirt of milk in each side, but I don't think that they will kid for several more days....hopefully they don't go over their due date though!


do you want a nupine doeling?


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Actually I have a nupine doeling that I am trying to find a home for....she is pregnant, so I will be selling her after she kids!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow BIG MOMMAS! My Nubian Doe had triplets and I'm sure she was smaller than them!!!! Very Exciting. Not far to go now then? Sleepless nights?


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

I am hoping for triplets & quads  They are due in 3, 4, 6, & 7 days now! No sleepless nights caused by them yet. Their udders aren't full & their ligs aren't gone...I am expecting a few interesting nights as soon as both those signs begin to appear!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't wait for pics! I sooooo want to be organised! I have no due dates! I am one of those terrible people whose buck flucturates between being separated and free ranging! So only time will tell...Lots of neurotic sleepless nights last time for me  Must say I am very excited about your kidding - something about fellow nubians being born! Love to see all the unique looking kids


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

The girl in the far back with the yellow collar had a buckling & doeling. I needed to help her deliver both of them, but the kids seem to be doing really well! It was my first girl this year, so I am rejoicing!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Do we have pics??


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats  Thats awesome  Pics???


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are pictures of the kiddos! Doeling is doing awesome! So strong & healthy. Buckling is having a hard time getting going...had to tubefeed him today...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!  Hope little buckling starts feeling better!


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you, Frosty1! We tubefed the buckling twice, but now, he is nursing some off the bottle!


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

It's a guessing game. I had a boer doe that on her first time last year gave us triplets. This year she was huge, way bigger than last year and we were thinking she is either giving us quads or huge triplets and she ended up just having twins.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!! Hope the little boy is doing better! I so love the dark / black nubians...I'm going to try and put an order in with my doe this year!!!! Congratulations  Precious pics!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

joyfulmeadows said:


> Here are pictures of the kiddos! Doeling is doing awesome! So strong & healthy. Buckling is having a hard time getting going...had to tubefeed him today...


aww they are so cute!


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

The doe with the red collar had twin bucklings. :/ They are both extremely healthy & are very nice looking...will get pictures when they are fluffy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YES! I guessed one right! Congrats!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Are they fluffy yet?


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Here are pics! Boys are $150 apiece. Doeling is $300


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Still waiting on 2 of my does to kid! They seem to be getting closer now! 

Dropping the price of the bucklings to $75 & the doeling to $250! This is a steal of a deal!


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

My blue roan doe....pictured on the first post....is in labor....finally! (She had two due dates - one being today, so she's not late, but she is tight as drum!) 
Ligaments - gone
Udder - tight
Going only tiny amounts of poo & pee at a time
Staying at the barns by herself & ignoring me when I am out there - very unusual. 
I know what I will be doing today!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am now guessing 2 bucks/1 doe triplets for her.


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

I sure hope there is a girl!


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Well, Nina had twin boys...actually triplets, but one was born dead. 

Liberty kidded this morning with twin doelings!!

My final count is 14 babies - 11 bucklings & 3 doelings!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Woo!! Congrats!!! Sorry about the little guy,  but I'm glad you got some girls!!


----------



## joyfulmeadows (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks, Frosty1!


----------

